# Canadian living in US and working in Canada



## dlewis55 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hello,

I am presently in the process of obtaining my green card (processing I-130). I work in Canada on a 2 week in and 2 week out camp schedule for a Canadian company. I am waiting in Canada until I receive my residency, my wife lives in the US and commutes to see me on her time off. Can I get a break down of the steps to obtain my residency and and range of timing for each step?

Will I have any trouble living in the US and working in Canada on the 2 and 2 schedule? I will be Living 2 weeks in the US(Montana) on my time off and 2 weeks in Canada, while I am working.

I understand I will be paying taxes in both countries, but am not sure how much to each, can some one refer me to a good site(or book) that could help with this?

Also if anyone knows of a tax consultant in the Saskatoon Saskatchewan area that has experience in these Us/ Canada tax matters?

Thanks

dlewis55

06/20/2011 - I-130 received for processing


----------



## Canada_Guy (Oct 27, 2011)

*Assistance*

I noticed this thread which may be of assistance to you?

I cannot seem to post the url but you can look for this discussion on the expatforum
/expats/canada-expat-forum-expats-living-canada/36658-canada-us-dual-citizenship-tax-question.html

Best,
CanadaGuy
VP Ops
myairportparking.ca


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

dlewis55 said:


> I understand I will be paying taxes in both countries, but am not sure how much to each, can some one refer me to a good site(or book) that could help with this?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


You should not have to pay double taxation so your taxes will be no higher than if you lived only in Canada.


----------

